# transmisor 8QAM



## guillesj (Nov 10, 2006)

hola soy estudiante de ingenieria de electronica y me han dejado un proyecto de desarrollo de un transmisor 8QAM del cual no entiendo mucho, alguien me podria ayudar con el, como funciona, circuito y aplicaciones por favor    , estaria inmensamente agradecido


----------



## carlos07 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hola!, el M-QAM es um sistema de modulacion digital m-ario, quiero decir con esto que transmite “simbolos” y no bits (no estoy seguro pero creo que hay sistemas de tv cable q  trnamiten en 64-QAM) la ventaja de este sistema es que por ser modulacion an amplitud y fase (combina las 2), la ventaja de este (cuando comparado as FSK y al PSK) es que aprovecha mejor la energia de bit, de esta forma es mas inmune al ruido que “la competencia”, utilizando sino me equivoco el mismo ancho de banda. Bueno ya te dije para que servia, la parte de la electronica es mas complicado, pero si no me equivoco tienes que tener  flip flops del tipo D que se encargan de juntar los bits, despues necesitas conversores A/D y despues es multiplicarlos por las portadoras, y despues un sumador, espero haber ayudado en algo! Saludos y buena suerte con eso!


PS: en tu caso tu sistema envia de tres en tres bits.


----------

